# Avocado Leaves in Bad Shape



## WonderWoman

I have a young avocado tree that is a little bigger than a foot long. Starting at 3 or 4 months ago, the leaves started to droop, and the growth progress slowed down significantly. About a month ago two more leaves grew out pretty quickly and I noticed that one of them is completly fine, while the other one has a brown spot that is smaller than my pinky nail and has a white little dot in the middle. None of the other leaves has this, and then the 2 new leaves that have grown out are starting to droop down like the others. 

I tried watering my avocado tree more frequently, and then realized that was making it worse, so I changed the soil and started watering it about once every week and a half, the leaves are still droopy. 

I did take it out into the sun on a very hot summer day, and that seemed to make it sick for a couple of weeks (i did not repeat that).


----------



## S Mc

Could you post some pictures?

From your description this sounds like a potted plant kept indoors. I am not overly familiar with avocado, however, one of the primary cultural needs is good drainage. A comment in Western Gardens states that "A high water table in the winter rainy season is often fatal, even in well-drained soil."

Over-watering symptoms can be very similar to under-watering. So the droopy leaves may have been telling you that it was too wet. Again quoting from WG "keep the soil evenly moist by using a sprinkler irrigation when the soil near the surface begins to dry."

There is a mite which causes small yellow and black dead spots on the foliage and excessive leaf drop, but it would be good to see pictures of your specific plant so we are not just guessing.

With indoor plants, it is always good to change their circumstances slowly so as not to overexpose them to environmental changes they are not prepared for. Hence, the hardening off we do for seedlings from nurseries or home grown indoors transplanting to the outdoor beds in early spring. 

Sylvia


----------



## WonderWoman

*Pictures of leaves*

I have three pictures, the first is of the plant as a whole, the second is the leaf with the brown spot, and the third is the bottom side of the plant, where the brown spot is showing through. 

Here is the link to the pictures:

http://bretthigginse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ed Roland

WW, The droopy leaves are more likely from water stress than disease. Sylvia, as usual, gives excellent advice. 

The leaf "spot" appears to be raised leading me to think it is insect related. I would guess _leafhopper_. The glassy-winged sharpshooter lays eggs inside the leaf. It also vectors bacterial leaf scorch, FYI.
Just remove this area of the leaf with scissors and monitor. If, in fact, the issue is fungal you could always spray the leaves with 3% h2o2 (hydrogen peroxide). Wikipedia, helpfully tells us, it can be used as a disinfectant, antiseptic, oxidizer, and, in case you ever find yourself in a McGiver moment, it can be used as rocket propellant.

Wiki also has this tidbit to say about the avocado "There is documented evidence that animals such as cats, dogs, cattle, goats, rabbits, rats, birds, fish and horses can be severely harmed or even killed when they consume the avocado leaves, bark, skin, or pit."

try http://ezinearticles.com/?How-To-Water-Indoor-House-Plants---Tips-And-Resources&id=1127832 and consider increasing the size of the container.


----------



## S Mc

woodweasel said:


> Wiki also has this tidbit to say about the avocado "There is documented evidence that animals such as cats, dogs, cattle, goats, rabbits, rats, birds, fish and horses can be severely harmed or even killed when they consume the avocado leaves, bark, skin, or pit."



But we can infer from this that if they could just peal the fruit, they would be ok? 

Sylvia


----------



## Ed Roland

The avocado fruit is poisonous to some birds. Avocado leaves contain a toxic fatty acid derivative known as persin, which in sufficient quantity can cause equine colic and, with lack of veterinary treatment, death.[28] The symptoms include gastrointestinal irritation, vomiting, diarrhea, respiratory distress, congestion, fluid accumulation around the tissues of the heart and even death. -wikipedia

other than that it's super tasty and nutritious.


----------



## S Mc

Asking for Wonder Woman's indulgence here with the seemingly irrelevant tidbits (however, at the same time enlightening)....horses can't vomit.

Regarding birds, you say the fruit is poisonous; is this the peeled fruit or the whole fuit or nothing but the fruit??!?

Ok, now I'll just say I'm sorry...back to the sick plant. 



Sylvia


----------



## S Mc

WonderWoman, do you know what species of avocado you have? Evidently there are several and they have different tolerances.

Woodweasel, you are thinking more likely leafhopper larva as opposed to a mite? As stated, I have little (read no) experience with avocados but Western Gardens mentioned a mite that was a bit of a menace that produce spots on the leaves. However, I am thinking the mite damage would appear more like a stippling than the raised section on WW's leaf?

If she excises this portion of the leaf, how should she store it for monitoring?

Sylvia


----------



## Ed Roland

Sylvia, 

Seeing how incredibly close we are to the limit of my experience I was careful to say "insect related" before convicting the leaf hopper. 
Gall mite biology of the pacific northwest?  
Could very well be fungal now that i discovered the enlarge feature. 



S Mc said:


> If she excises this portion of the leaf, how should she store it for monitoring?Sylvia



Not the excised tissue but the plant itself. It's been said that regular observation is the cornerstone of IPM. 
I think Lee Iacocca may have said that.


----------



## WonderWoman

No I don't know the type of avocado, because someone else planted it and I just happened to raise it to what it is now. 

I thought horses could throw up, but it's a rare occurance?


----------



## S Mc

WonderWoman said:


> I thought horses could throw up, but it's a rare occurance?



Yes, due to the powerful sphincter mechanism at the gastroesopageal junction. Most of the time, what is thought to be vomiting is actually choke, with unswallowed food rather than stomach contents coming out through their nostrils.

I have been told that this is one of the problems with poison or other issues that cause stomach irritation/upset...the horse can't expel the affecting agent.

Side note: My husband always warns people to never bring up the subject of horses....I have a tendency to go on, and on, and on, and on....
Just love those big guys!

Sylvia


----------



## WonderWoman

That's okay, my friend got me into horses too, in fact, she just bought a horse!  Thatnks for the advice, I will try it!


----------



## ademwilliam

I have a young avocado tree that is a little bigger than a foot long. Starting at 3 or 4 months ago, the leaves started to droop, and the growth progress slowed down significantly. About a month ago two more leaves grew out pretty quickly and I noticed that one of them is completly fine, while the other one has a brown spot that is smaller than my pinky nail and has a white little dot in the middle. None of the other leaves has this, and then the 2 new leaves that have grown out are starting to droop down like the others.


----------



## WonderWoman

That happens to my avocado tree, I guess the drooping part is normal, but I don't know about the spots...?


----------



## DSeisun

*Avocado leaf problem*

I am totally new at this thread thing. Not sure if past contributors who know much about avocado trees will see this. I have a small avocado tree (2-3 years old). Leaves started are drooping but I think that's due to overwatering (having read up on this). The problem is a white growth on the bottom of the leaves near the viens. The white stuff seems to suck juice from the viens and later the top of the leaf goes brown along the sucking line and eventually the leaf dies. The tree has been through a few cycles whereby the leaves die off but a whole set of new leaves grow, then succumb to the same problem.
Thanks for any advice or input. I'll try and post photos if I can figure out how.
Dennis
858-451 6080
[email protected]


----------



## jefflovstrom

Looks like 'whitefly'.
Jeff


----------



## beastmaster

check out this link: Avocado Lace Bug--UC IPM

I have Avocado trees and try to keep up on the pests. It looks like the lace bug to me. Its pretty common out here. 
PS Rats are always eating my avocados, doesn't seem to hurt them at all. Beastmaster


----------



## MelinaEM

*Brown spots on Avocado tree*

Hi everyone! I have raised my Avocado tree from seed. It's almost 3 years old and it's over 5 feet tall. I have clipped the top twice only to have a lower branch take over and begin to grow upwards instead of outwards. Due to the fact that I live in Eastern PA and the winters here are horrible for Avocado, I bring it inside during the winter, give it a sunny window and it obviously did fine, until now. I noticed that there are several leaves with brown spots. I have noticed cobwebs in the branches of the tree, but not a great amount. One of the leaves (lower ones from when the plant was young) turned yellow with the brown spots and fell off. Normally the leaves are dark green and glossy. I am so worried about this tree. I absolutely love her and want her to stay well. I have pictures of examples. ANY help would be appreciated. Whether it is a soil issue, spider or insect issue, please help.View attachment 263667
View attachment 263668
View attachment 263669


----------

